# My R33 GTR at TOTB 2011 and on Show 2011



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi Folks

Some pics of my car at TOTB with the GTROC and at a local show.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...ilure=0&set=oa.200947103294550&closeTheater=1

all pics taken by my brother Steve

cheers

Martyn


----------



## MMT (Nov 10, 2010)

Were you travelling through Chesterfield a couple of weeks ago? I saw a white GTR with LAG as the registration, going along Derby Road away from town.


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

no mate it wasnt me!

cheers

Martyn


----------



## MMT (Nov 10, 2010)

Mad Maxd said:


> no mate it wasnt me!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Martyn


:thumbsup: must be a doppleganger.


----------

